# Tropheus:Duboisi Maswa, Red Chimba, or Black Kiriza?



## punman

Tropheusuboisi Maswa, Red Chimba, or Black Kiriiza?

If you could only have one of these as a group of 20 in a 90 gallon tank which would you choose and why?

If you could have two of these groups (20 fish each) in a 180 gallon tank, which of these two combinations would you choose and why?

I am in a position where I could do either of these things and am having a hard time deciding. Please don't say all three groups in the two tanks as that is not an option.

I am leaning towards just the chimbas in the 90 or chimbas and kirizas in the 180 but have never had tropheus before.


----------



## philfarm4

being that this is your first time with tropheus i would go with the maswa as they are a better beginner's tropheus,but thats my opinion


----------



## fiupntballr

I would say Dubs (its what I have) for a 90

for a 180 to mix the I would do T. Dub and either of the other two.
The reason for this is to avoid hybridization of the types.
There is less of a chance that a T. Dub would breed with either of the two types
than with the other two.


----------



## BrownBullhead

I think Duboisi Maswa and Black Kiriza would look very interesting; two black fish, duboisi with blue mask, and one with white vertical stripe and one white yellow vertical stripe.


----------



## flashg

Go with the dubs man... If you are wanting a sp. red don't do chimba, but something like a moliro that has more red. :wink:


----------



## jordanroda

I agree, a nice start would be with the T-dubs... :thumb:


----------



## punman

My situation has suddenly changed as my supplier is not getting in the Chimba Reds. That leaves me with the option of going with juvenile Duboisi Maswa at $10 each or juvenile Blk Kiriza (Kaiser ІІ) at $16 each â€" or both.
Keep in mind that I do have a 180 gallon tank available but am not sure about the mixing as I want breeding and compatibility. I could also just do one group and add something different down the road.
Your opinions are appreciated as well as suggested quantities.


----------



## fiupntballr

I think your good on the two you have listed there. I personally would pick something else besides the darker kiriza.

Take your time on this and dont rush it. T. dubs are pretty easy to find at that price so find your complimentary fish that you will be happy with.

If breeding though is the main concern and efficiency in breeding then do a single species.


----------



## flashg

I agree if you want to breed do a species tank... You might still be able to breed if you mix two species though. Personaly I think a good mix with dubs is Ikola Kaisers. 8)


----------



## punman

Thanks for the feedback. I am going with 30 Tropheus Kiriza (Kaiser 2). I will have them by the weekend after a couple hour plane ride.


----------



## jumpman

I think 30 Kiriza for a 180 is a great choice, will look stunning.

I'm biased however as I have Kirizas! :lol:


----------



## vibsn

good choice  I also have kiriza. 24 in my 720 litres tank.
















Mine are 7 years of age


----------



## punman

Thanks for sharing. I will post pictures once they settle in.


----------



## Xenomorph

Duboisis are really rewarding, all time favourite from fry to adult. Check my 400gal Tropheus tank.


----------



## punman

It has been a week. No fish have died - all 30 are eating; so I thought I'd post a picture of the 180 gallon tank. The kirizas are kind of hard to see. I will try later for fish pictures. Some of the bigger (2 inch) ones have wide bands of yellow. The smaller ones do not yet. Thanks for all of the feedback getting me started with tropheus.


----------



## BrownBullhead

Let's try a slightly edited version for you.


----------



## punman

Finally got a picture of a few of the fish - very active little guys.


----------



## punman

It has been seven weeks since I got my 30 Tropheus Kirizas. They were 1.25 to two inches and are now just under two inches to almost three inches. I have not lost any so far and all seem happy. I have them in my 180 gallon tank with eight cyprichromis males. I just thought I would share a couple of pictures. Two males have staked out rock piles and they "shimmy" with a few of their friends.
I am wondering about switching to a mid blue background instead of the black. What do you think?


----------



## flashg

Lookin' pretty sweet if I do say so myself. 8)


----------



## noddy

The tank and the fish look great punman. I use blue backgrounds and I think they look better than black. I know someone that uses white backgrounds and that looks pretty good as well. I buy 4' x 8' sheets of corrugated coloured plastic from home hardware, I think it's called colourplast.


----------



## punman

The black background I have now - it is actually felt - stuck on with Velcro. I like it as it does not reflect too much.


----------



## fiupntballr

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## THEnelsonbruhs

punman said:


> My situation has suddenly changed as my supplier is not getting in the Chimba Reds. That leaves me with the option of going with juvenile Duboisi Maswa at $10 each or juvenile Blk Kiriza (Kaiser ІІ) at $16 each â€" or both.
> Keep in mind that I do have a 180 gallon tank available but am not sure about the mixing as I want breeding and compatibility. I could also just do one group and add something different down the road.
> Your opinions are appreciated as well as suggested quantities.


$10 a fish?! Who’s your supplier?


----------



## Deeda

@THEnelsonbruhs , you do realize these posts are from 2008 so the prices of any fish may be different in 2022?


----------



## punman

I am the original poster. Amazed to see comments after a 14 year lapse. I usually buy from Spencer Jack in Winnipeg (I live in Canada). I got f1 Duboisi Halembe from him in 2018. Worked out to $16.88 CAD each with the shipping. That is about $13.50 U.S. Yo could google his website by entering his name and city.


----------



## THEnelsonbruhs

Deeda said:


> @THEnelsonbruhs , you do realize these posts are from 2008 so the prices of any fish may be different in 2022?


Oh yeah, didn’t even look at the post date.. inflation :/


----------



## noddy

THEnelsonbruhs said:


> Oh yeah, didn’t even look at the post date.. inflation :/


Here's a current ad in my area. Prices are in Canadian dollars.

Tropheus Bemba juveniles about 1 to 1.25 inches 10 for $80, 20 for $120 or 30 for $150 

A rare find in the days of people trying to gouge everyone.


----------

